# Ghost Shrimp



## bamafoev (Mar 20, 2007)

I bought ghost shrimp i know alot about them but i would like to know more plz tell me everything!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

for starters...what do you already know? we need to know this in order to tell you more so we aren't telling you stuff you already know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Google is a wonderful resource.


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

Scuba doooood, wassszup with that ??










cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Ghost shrimp are small scavengers and are peaceful in my experience. They find food on the ground and shed their skin about once every week. If they get scared, they can sharply propel themselves backwards. You can see them digesting their food when they eat.


----------



## bamafoev (Mar 20, 2007)

how hard are they to breed and what are their breeding conditions


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I haven't bred them myself, but I think it would be pretty easy since I saw one that looked like it had eggs at Petsmart.


----------

